# Problème de connexion avec un HomePod



## NicoTx (26 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un HomePod qui présente quelques problèmes de connexion depuis hier.
En effet celui-ci ne veut plus accéder à mes requêtes personnelles du type "fermes les rideaux", "passe l'aspirateur"... (j'utilise SwitchBot Curtain pour les rideaux avec l'app Raccourcis et un Roomba connecté via IFTTT).
Pour la musique ou les lumière (Hue) aucun problème.

J'ai essayé de restaurer les paramètres réseaux de l'iPhone et de me connecter au wifi 2,4Ghz, j'ai également restauré le HomePod.

J'ai ce message qui s'affiche lors de la configuration :







Quelqu'un a une idée à me proposer ?

Bonne journée a tous!


----------

